# Childcare in Dubai



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone have recommendations or advice on how to find childcare? I was hoping to go back to school when we move to Dubai, and we would need it part time. Any good/bad experiences to relate? Thanks all.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sorry Dot but I just don't do asian childcare at all, best thing is to get a friend to help out, maybe a fellow Mum


----------



## Dot5 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow. What is the childcare like? I could wait until all the kids are in school the full day if I need to before I try to go back to school myself. Did you have a bad experience? Thank you for your help-it is much appreciated.


----------

